# Simple layouts



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

For the newbie the big discus tank that Jeff shows in his interview seems very simple to imitate.

I think there are other tanks that could help the beginner "start on the right foot" - aquascaping and not just growing plants.

I'd say that one of my tanks is also a simple set up fit for a beginner:  Front, Side.
It has only 2 kinds of plants. I think that one (that means me too  ) can learn a lot about rock arrangement working with a tank like that.

What are some other rather simple layouts that you'd suggest to a newbie?

--Nikolay


----------

